# Transmission Issue...



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Just a quick update. I dropped my Cruze off to the dealership to have it looked at yesterday afternoon. They gave me an Equinox LT and I must say, I'm 6'3" and I am not a fan of it. Seat all the way down, still almost hitting the ceiling. Dealership should be calling sometime today with an update.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Good luck with it, it sounds like the same problem I was having. Hopefully you get it resolved.

I was in a 2016 Equinox for a day, and I said heck no. The 2.4L is gutless, blindspots everywhere, and I was not comfortable driving it. 

Thank goodness I work for a dealer and snagged a Honda Accord, Ford F-150, and a Chrysler 200 during the two weeks my car was out of commission.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Well that works out for you! Definitely not comfortable driving the Equinox.
@sparkman, did you finally end up getting your Cruze back?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Yep, finally got it back last Friday. They said drive it for the weekend and see if there is any problems. None yet, never felt shifting this smooth as long as I've had it. 

I like it now. 

But I do need to get brakes and spark plugs yet...


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice! I'm glad they got it taken care of for you!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Me too.

I'll be lurking in here to see what they tell you is wrong with your car.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Rofl


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Alright, so I just got off the phone with the dealership and they are having an issue replicating the problem. Tomorrow they want me to go in and go on a drive with one of the service personnel to see if I can get it to happen. Unfortunately the issue is intermittent. Anyway, just wanted to give an update. :th_down:


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Same thing happened to me. Luckily it did it when the service guy rode with me.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Unfortunately the issue is intermittent.


Intermittents are a royal b**** for everyone. Both owner and mechanic. Anything you can do to make the problem more repeatable on-demand will go a long way toward getting it fixed.

One thing I did learn about Cruze on my last vacation. The car's "torque management" system will do engine braking. This is unlike older cars which will go to the highest gear and stay there until you slow down or manually command a lower gear. I think significant braking for 5-7 seconds tends to trigger a downshift in the Cruze. 

Normally, this is seamless and unnoticeable unless you're watching your tach like a hawk. Where this might be an issue is when you surprise the car. It decides to downshift right when you step on the gas. This results in the car doing a "huh? What?!" and a "missed shift" feeling.

That's not what you're describing, but I thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Intermittents are a royal b**** for everyone. Both owner and mechanic. Anything you can do to make the problem more repeatable on-demand will go a long way toward getting it fixed.
> 
> One thing I did learn about Cruze on my last vacation. The car's "torque management" system will do engine braking. This is unlike older cars which will go to the highest gear and stay there until you slow down or manually command a lower gear. I think significant braking for 5-7 seconds tends to trigger a downshift in the Cruze.
> 
> ...


This is why I don't like automatics.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Intermittents are a royal b**** for everyone. Both owner and mechanic. Anything you can do to make the problem more repeatable on-demand will go a long way toward getting it fixed.
> 
> One thing I did learn about Cruze on my last vacation. The car's "torque management" system will do engine braking. This is unlike older cars which will go to the highest gear and stay there until you slow down or manually command a lower gear. I think significant braking for 5-7 seconds tends to trigger a downshift in the Cruze.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is under medium load, starting out in 1st on the auto stick, shifting is "normal" from 1st - 2nd & 2nd-3rd, but from 3rd-4th, is where it gets dicey.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Alright, I received an update from the dealership on Friday. They said they still could not get it to happen. I'm hoping after it sat for the weekend, it may do it for them. Eitherway, the service writer told me there were a few transmission software updates that were never done. So they are going to do those and see where we're at!


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Time for another update. The dealership called yesterday and said my car was ready to go. While it was in, I had a couple of leaks taken care of. But, they also told me they did a transmission software update. The paperwork said nothing about a transmission reflash, even though they told me they did it. Questions raised... 

Anyway, I got in my car, started it, drove out of the parking lot, turned onto the street, and figured I'd try to see if it'd happen to me. Low and behold, from 3rd shifting to 4th (in autostick), it revved on me again! This time the rev only went up about 600-700 RPMs instead of the 1000-1500 I had been getting. Regardless, the transmission "feels" the same. Figured the Cruze would need to "relearn" my driving style considering the transmission reflash. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Time for another update. The dealership called yesterday and said my car was ready to go. While it was in, I had a couple of leaks taken care of. But, they also told me they did a transmission software update. The paperwork said nothing about a transmission reflash, even though they told me they did it. Questions raised...
> 
> Anyway, I got in my car, started it, drove out of the parking lot, turned onto the street, and figured I'd try to see if it'd happen to me. Low and behold, from 3rd shifting to 4th (in autostick), it revved on me again! This time the rev only went up about 600-700 RPMs instead of the 1000-1500 I had been getting. Regardless, the transmission "feels" the same. Figured the Cruze would need to "relearn" my driving style considering the transmission reflash. Anyone have any thoughts?



Take a trip to my dealer and we will get it taken care of. Haha


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

LOL...Don't tempt me.... I may do that....PM me the info if you'd like ccasion14:


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Let me ask you all this, if the dealer says they did a transmission flash, wouldn't said transmission flash be on the paperwork?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Let me ask you all this, if the dealer says they did a transmission flash, wouldn't said transmission flash be on the paperwork?


It should be.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Idiots got rid of the dipstick, quite a difference between checking the fluid level between hot and cold. If they check the fluid while hot, may even leak out leaving you short because they don't read the shop manual only to check it when its cold.

The thing has eight solenoid valves in it for shifting and torque converter lock up with a whole bunch of wires and switches between the ECM and the transmission. Even in the brake switch, one erratic connection anywhere can be the cause of your problem.

A kid had AT problems with his GM S10, least back then used a separate module for the AT, too expensive, jammed that into the ECM to save a couple of bucks, some of these are sealed, can't even open them up without breaking them. Did find poor soldering joints in his module, so call neutral safety switch was all corroded, polished that so I could see my smile, brake Switches also corroded,clean those as well as all the connector pins, both male and female. But first was checking all the solenoids for current draw and hearing that click, five as I recall, one for the torque converter lockup.

Nice was to spend a Saturday, forget about easy access, they don't give a darn about maintenance, buy a new one kind of thing. Didn't spend a dime for parts, added corrosion retardant, and was good for the next 100K miles until his body was a pile of rust.

Your guys found leaks? Did they repair them? Did they take your vehicle for a ride? Or did they take you for a ride?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

They found 2 small leaks, both of those fixes were on the service sheet they gave me, but nothing about a transmission reflash. They said they took it out multiple times and could not replicate the issue. They never took me on a ride and I never took them on a ride. When I picked up the vehicle, they told me they fixed the leaks and reflashed the transmission ("transmission software update" is what the service writer called it). But nowhere on the paperwork does it say anything about a transmission update. She said they had been working with GM on this issue, but I'm starting to think that could be a line of BS. I would think working with GM on this issue would be documented VERY well. Between the dealership I purchased from (about an hour away) and the only dealership in my town, I'm starting to get frustrated...


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sent Chevy Customer Care a follow up PM yesterday to keep them apprised of the situation. Pretty sure I know what a few of you are thinking, "Go to a different dealership", and yes I probably will. 

Also, thanks all, for letting me ramble on in here.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care is looking into why the dealership did not document and show that the transmission flash had been done.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Will update soon, I have been swamped at work.


----------

